# PA (Pittsburgh)-Baby rats for adoption



## raquel (May 13, 2010)

Hi,

Location: Pittsburgh PA
Contact: Lisa Dunsey/Rat-Nation of Pittsburgh at [email protected]

Below are baby rats available immediately for adoption:
From Lisa:
We had two really big out of state rat rescue's this past week here at PRLC.
Both were of a emergency nature with rats that were homeless & their lives were in jeopard.
These are the 17 baby's that PRLC rescued, 16 from Cleveland & 1 from Lexington.
They are around 5 weeks old & avavilable for adoption immeaditely.

We have 7 little boys around 5 weeks old & 10 little girls around 5 weeks also.
Colors in both sex's are: Black capped hoods, Black berkshires, Tan hoodies, Light Tan colored, & PEWS,
They are now here in Pittsburgh at Rat-Nation Shelter

Lindsay & Lisa ( me ) drove to Cleveland to get these rats for PRLC.

Interested adopters can email Lisa Dunsey/Rat-Nation of Pittsburgh at [email protected] for a application & to schedule a home visit.

Permission to crosspost

Lisa D & Rat-Nation


















Contact: Lisa Dunsey/Rat-Nation of Pittsburgh at [email protected]


I have no further information. Please contact Lisa. 
Thank you,
Raquel


----------

